# My second build, illustrated with pictures :D



## Black Panther (Dec 27, 2009)

I changed mobo, cpu and ram of my brother's pc, as my xmas / new year gift to him.

His old system, in first picture below, is around 8 years old I think.
The cpu was a Sempron 2800+ @ 2Ghz, he had 1 GB DDR (not ddr2) RAM.

Now he's got an Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE and 3GB DDR2 @ 800 Mhz.


The old pre-built Olidata:







Put the 5000+ BE in the socket of new mobo:






Installed cooler....






Removed old mobo....






Old mobo on the floor...






Fixed the new mobo's back-plate...






Put new mobo inside case, did the wiring and put in 3GB DDR2 @ 800Mhz....






Pushed the power button.... and IT'S ALLLIIIIVVVVEEEE!!!11!1!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

work on the WM please


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> work on the WM please



Lol definitely.

I just didn't have the patience for WM before I had checked that it booted, and boasted about it on here


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 27, 2009)

Well that's all for now.
I'm pretty smug that I didn't ruin anything...
Reason is that I've got really sweaty palms, especially when I'm a bit tense they go to the extent of nearly dripping. Then I start worrying that the hand moisture would make something short, and the more I worry the more my palms sweat.
It took me nearly 2 hours to do the job...

It was like insert cpu, have cigarette, wash & dry hands. Check that I know how to clip on the cooler, wash & dry hands.... apply thermal paste, stick on cooler and clamp it down, cigarette, wash & dry hands... undo old wiring and mobo screws, have coffee, wash hands.... and so on and so forth! 

Tomorrow I'll put in his 8600GTS (which is still fine for his 19" monitor), hook the pc to the internet for reactivating XP, download the mobo drivers and the latest gpu driver, download XP updates, install defraggler, antivirus..... etc...


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 27, 2009)

nice one bp your one up on me  as i usually leave someone else to put the fan on


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 29, 2009)

BP, you are such a good sister (and from what I heard, mother too). If it were me, assuming the fact that I will buy the things, I will still get my brother to get advice and assemble himself. But I guess xmas/new year is the time you put much more effort to make everyone happy.

And yes, you might want to work on the cable management.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bp Awesome Job!!

I think your brother is very lucky to have a sister like you.
I think your husband is lucky to have such a technically Knowledgeable Wife.

Yes I'm kind of jealous!!
If I try to talk to my Sister or Wife about this stuff they are like HUH

Great gift TOO!

I bet your brother will be gaming with a big ole grin on his face


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 30, 2009)

thats a cool gift, nice pics, havn't done something like that in a while,,, one thing left tho,,, better video card for birthday


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 13, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Bp Awesome Job!!
> 
> I think your brother is very lucky to have a sister like you.
> I think your husband is lucky to have such a technically Knowledgeable Wife.
> ...




OP- Nifty little gift.  He shall be like... "cool, thanks!"  then give you a big hug and be like.... "You are such an awesome sister, thank you for upgrading my PC...!"  <amirite?>

Hmm..  I am in the same boat as you jmcs.  My Xmas present to my mom was a reinstall of XP and access to 4TB of server space on my rackmount*. 

All part of a RAID6 Hardware Array.  (oh dear, you don't wanna see my HDD caddy.. nor do you want to even attempt to lift that rack up with all them HDDs in there)


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2010)

What're you gonna do with the old hardware?


----------

